# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service] Shinyshoes' Signatures And Avatars!

## Shinyshoes

Well. After doing graphics for some time now, I have finally decided to open my own signature/avatar shop. Below you can find some of my work as well as
the template for what I expect when I see a request.
Also, To make this service possible I must put up the rule:
*Must Have at Least 10 Reputation to request.
(I will also do animated banners ect.) 

Previous Work: 

Signatures: 
*






  



 
 



I have done many more, in many different styles...merely my most recent/favorites.

*Avatars:


*







  
Same as signatures..merely examples. 
*Example Banners




*



*TEMPLATE!: 
(Signature)
Render: 
Text: 
Border: 
Color Scheme:
Animation Yes/No?
Overall Style:
Anything else you want!: 
(Avatar)
Border:
Picture/Render:
Text or Initial: 
Animated Yes/No?
Style: 



*(If you would like to rep me for the signature/avatar/graphic, visit my guide if you wish to do so. - http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...s-section.html)

 
*Currently Working on:

**0 Avatar(s)
0 Banner(s)
0 Signature(s)
 
Need to know how to put these into your profile? Visit the link below
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...-new-guys.html


* Note: I send an automatic PM to you when your request is done!

Signature Importing Guide: 

1. Visit User CP > Edit Signature
2. Right click on the signature I created for you

3. Save it to your desktop and use the "Upload from PC" option. 


That didn't work? 
See this one: 

1. Right Click the sig I gave you, go to properites
2. Find the LOCATION: 
3. Copy/Paste into your web bar. 
4. Copy the lowermost code on the right side of the picture 
(should be a [ I M G ] code, w/o spaces) 
5. Paste this into the text box in your User CP > Edit Signature. 
6. Save sig.  :Smile:

----------


## Cheesy

Great work Shiny, I dont want one, since I make my own, but I hope it all goes well! Keep up the great work.

----------


## Zoidberg

Im ya first customer  :Big Grin: 

*(Signature)
Render: http://www.avengedsevenfold.com/site...bgr-footer.jpg
Text: eXinuX - Avenged Sevenfold <3
Border: Eh... yes?
Color Scheme: Use your imagination! 
Animation Yes/No?: Hell yea
Overall Style: Ehh...?
Anything else you want!: I like cookiez
(Avatar)
Border: Yes
Picture/Render: The skull from* http://www.avengedsevenfold.com/site...es/bgr-nav.jpg  :Smile: 
* Text or Initial: eX
Animated Yes/No?: Yes please ;D
Style: Eh... :S
*

----------


## Shinyshoes

I'll get working thanks for the request  :Smile: . (And ty cheesy  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Shinyshoes

Avatar (Glowing eyes, matching signature):




Signature: 



To add these, visit the link in my updated original post, there is a guide there on how to put sigs/avatars in your profile. Hope you like it!  :Smile: 

-shiny

----------


## Cheesy

Looks really nice Shiny! Good job, keep it up!

----------


## Shinyshoes

> Looks really nice Shiny! Good job, keep it up!


Hehe, Thanks man  :Smile: ! <3

----------


## Zoidberg

You deserve rep

Thanks!

----------


## Shinyshoes

No problem.

----------


## Me0w

The signature is too big.  :Smile: 

Good job tho.

----------


## Shinyshoes

Yeah, but sometimes the thing resizes the image..I had to be safe. Ah well.

----------


## Bob_Magic

hey shiny do u save ur images as PNGs? cause some of the ones above look quite choppy, but other than that good luck with the service!

----------


## Shinyshoes

Nah I save them in jpeg.. or GIF for animated is PNG clearer?

----------


## Shinyshoes

I can probably do one more request today. If you request soon  :Big Grin: .

----------


## CarlosJ

> Nah I save them in jpeg.. or GIF for animated is PNG clearer?


yeah i think generally it is (also allows transparency in png format)

----------


## Me0w

It's best to save an image in JPG with 10 quality for a good quality and file size. You can't really tell the difference between that and PNG. However, if you're for some reason using MSPaint you should always save as PNG and never as JPG because the JPG quality is horrible.

I personally save all my signatures in JPG 10, except the ones that are transparent, I save them as PNG of course.  :Smile:

----------


## Shinyshoes

I usually save as Jpg, "9" quality, but I never really noticed a 10 option I'll keep that in mind.

----------


## Shinyshoes

updated with some more links to put in your av/sig + a guide on who I'm working on atm. Hope to see more requests soon  :Smile: .

----------


## Shinyshoes

Rep requirement is now only 10, as I saw 20 was too harsh. Eh, anyways I'd like more stuff to do, since I'm bored of wow right now! 

-shiny

----------


## Syplex23

well im working on my photoshop skills (on my bros lappy he uses it for university) i kinda don't want that pally avatar and since my photoshop trial has ran out i can't make one and also because you are good at avatars (yours for example) i just think mine is kinda crapy since my bro made it and he started like yesterday (that was kinda harsh but he admitted to it) he has full version cause hes a student (lucky brother) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*(Avatar)
Border: yes
Picture/Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...ukeChidori.png
Text or Initial: V in the text that your s is on ur avatar
Animated Yes/No?: yes if thats okay
Style: shiny and scary

*thanks in advance shiny :Wink:

----------


## Shinyshoes

ill get started on it thanks for the request  :Smile: .

----------


## Shinyshoes

Alright, here it is, animated and all. If you want any changes please ask, and if you don't like it and want me to redo it, just ask.

----------


## Syplex23

thats awesome thanx shiny +Rep rep for u!!

----------


## Avara

*Seeing as i have no current avvy / sig i would like to enlist your services...

(Signature)
Render:* avara.dontexist.com/Files/Renders/biomechanical_child_by_anabi.jpg
*Include this if you can get it to fit without being too out of place* Index of /Files/RendersWoWScrnShot_031108_012129.jpg* Text: Avara
Border: something Biomechanical if possible
Color Scheme: Light blue / purple
Animation Yes/No? No
Overall Style: Biomechanical
Anything else you want!: i would like to get a copy of the .png if possible
 
(Avatar)
 Border: None
Picture/Render: Piece of:* Index of /Files/RendersBioMechArm.jpg*
Text or Initial: Avara
Animated Yes/No? No
Style: Biomech

**Edit: i would like both .png files if you dont mind
Edit Edit: Ignore the directory links :P
*

----------


## Shinyshoes

@avara: alot of posts+rep and stuff got messed up when they upgraded/maintenance the site. So i'll get those psds to ya soon. It also says you didn't rep me which I think you did. oh well. @anyone: still looking for more requests as always.

----------


## Heftydogg

*All your work looks phenomenal Shinyshoes! Here's my request:

TEMPLATE!: 
(Signature)
Render:* http://www.blizzard.com/us/inblizz/f...eens/ss365.jpg
* Text: Heftydogg MMOwned
Border: Yes
Color Scheme: Red, black, strong colors 
Animation Yes/No? Yes please, maybe something with the flames
Overall Style: It's a warlock, hellish *grin*
Anything else you want!: I'll let the master do his work
(Avatar)
Border: Yes
Picture/Render:*http://www.blizzard.com/us/inblizz/f...eens/ss531.jpg
* Text or Initial: Hefty
Animated Yes/No? Yes, maybe the eyes glowing an icy blue
Style: Cold
*

----------


## Shinyshoes

I'll get to work on it in about an hour or so. I have some errands to run, or else i'd start right now. (oh and thanks for the rep, much appreciated  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## Heftydogg

Thanks a lot  :Big Grin:

----------


## SpiritWolf

Not sure if you could help me with this o_O' But I need a background for this image I have ^_^ Would you be willing to take up the job? PM me if you are  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shinyshoes

Alright heres your sig hefty, I made a sort of glow effect around the main focus I hope you like it.  :Smile:  



I'll get up your avatar next.

----------


## Igzz

*(Avatar)
**Border: Same border as on your avatar.
Picture/Render: Dwarf Hunter in T6 like in my signature.
Text or Initial: I at the bottom right corner.
Animated Yes/No? Animated if you can do something cool looking to it .
Style: Don't really care for stily, make it kind of like your avatar.*


*Thanks in advance, and +2 rep when its done*

----------


## Shinyshoes

Alright guy's I'll try and find time for all your requests. Unfortunately, I have been very ill, I contracted pneumonia late last year, and whenever I get a common virus it affects me pretty strongly. Subsequently, I am about two weeks behind in schoolwork, and tomorrow+the weekend I will be working hard to accomplish most of it. Thank you for your patience.  :Smile:  Expect them at least by monday, probably sun/sat.

----------


## Igzz

Alright, hope you get better, I was sick for the past two weeks and it sucked.

----------


## Syplex23

hope u get better shiny my dad had pneumonia

----------


## Shinyshoes

Thanks, and sorry to hear that venom. 

@ Iggz, 

Heres the avatar, I hope you like it. I tried to be more creative then just copy/pasting the dwarf in your sig into a border. Tell me if you want changes ect.  :Smile: . 


Animated (flames):



Regular:

----------


## Igzz

Thx +2 rep

----------


## Shinyshoes

yw. you liked it right? 

@heftydogg, I'm sorry about your avatar...but the picture you gave me is so hard to work with! Mainly because you wanted the eyes to glow blue..and it's hard to do when there really are no eyes (as the artists intended). I'm sorry to ask, but could you please post another picture of choice? I've tried everything!

----------


## Heftydogg

Good point =P

If you can please, use the same render. But scratch the eyes idea. Just make it look any way you want and if you want to take the time to animate it, cool  :Smile:  but if not no big deal. Kinda keep it to a frosty theme though please. :Big Grin:

----------


## Shinyshoes

Alright if you have your heart set on that render then alright. I'll try and whip something up.  :Smile: .

----------


## Shinyshoes

Ok, again hard to work with. But eventually I got something I liked. It's got frosty edges, with a frosty text (hard to fit in)

I made two versions, one with an initial "H" or your name. I made both because as you can see your full name, to be visible, needed to be a bit large, and takes some space in the pic. I hope you like these:

----------


## Heftydogg

Looks good =) Thanks a lot Shiny!

----------


## Shinyshoes

No problem  :Smile: . looking for more requests as always.

----------


## tumadre

*(Avatar)
Border: Just sort of a normal border
Picture/Render:* *http://www.wallpaperez.net/wallpaper...Daddy-1170.jpg** Text or Initial: I'd like it to say Tumadre, simply enough
Animated Yes
Style: Tech*

----------


## Shinyshoes

Taking a small break. I'll be back in about an hour to finish all my requests. (not just in this thread :S) Sorry I just finished one, and like to take a break before doing another.

----------


## Reflection

You're doing an awesome job Shiny, keep it up.

----------


## Shinyshoes

Service postponed until further notice. 

Explanation: 

I have been really ill lately, and missed 2 weeks of school! I have a ton of work, once I feel I can take a break I'll start on all of the requests I have!

(and thanks venom, new member eh? Looks like your trying to contribute, gl on that - hope to see more from you.)

----------


## Shinyshoes

Scratch my last post! 

Reopening all services, but added "currently working" status, to keep requests down!

5 slots at a time, you can request at any time, but it just gives an image of what I'm working on atm!

Thank you for your Patience!

-shiny

----------


## Shinyshoes

Here ya go tumadre hope this is alright  :Smile: .

----------


## tumadre

Oooo that is very pretty! I love it! +Rep

----------


## Shinyshoes

Hehe No prob  :Smile: .

----------


## riizu

*(Signature)
 Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Air Gear - Ikki or Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Air Gear
Text: "Riizu" and* *"You may clip our wings*, *but we will never forget what it was like to fly"*
* Border: Doesn't matter 
Color Scheme: Red and Black
Animation Yes/No? Yes
Overall Style: Whatever looks good
Anything else you want!: Thats it.
(Avatar)
Border: Preferably the same as the signature
Picture/Render: http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8...asumarunq5.png
Text or Initial: Riizu
Animated Yes/No? No
Style: Same as signature*

----------


## HolyBeast

*(Signature**)
**Render: http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r.../fireangel.jpg
Text: GrandRestorer - Bijou
Border: Yes
Color Scheme: Black and Blue
Animation Yes/No? Yes, something that would look cool.
Overall Style: Anime I guess you could say
Anything else you want!: 
**(Avatar)
**Border: Yes
Picture/Render: Match the sig just her head or something
Text or Initial: GR 
Animated Yes/No? Yes please
Style: Eh...? Same*

----------


## Shinyshoes

Alright both of your requests should be done by this weekend.  :Smile:  ( I have a alot of stuff to do tommorow )

----------


## Shinyshoes

Rizzu, heres your signature, I hope you like it, trying to get that whole quote in was hard! So I decided to make it part of the animation. Tell me if you want changes ect, or even if you don't like it  :Smile:  (avatar is up next.)

----------


## Shinyshoes

Super simple avatar, but they usually are. (hope you like it, the text was hard to put in, but oh well.)

----------


## Shinyshoes

Updated guide on how to import signatures (Easy 3 steps).

Check original post.

----------


## Syplex23

hey shiny its venomfangx, (ive recently had a name change due to the confusion of me being the christian on youtube which im not so yea) since your good at photoshop and i was wondering if you could make me a banner for my server. im going to create a server for mmowned only and yea ill use the sig template

*(Signature)
 Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/World of Warcraft - Blood Elf
Text: Onylon-WoW 2.3.3, instant 90, custom malls, Hacks allowed!
Border: just a 2px black border with 50% opacity would be awesome(and if that looks really bad just make the border however you like)
Color Scheme: green and black mainly and a little bit of red
Animation Yes/No?: yes please that would be awesome
Overall Style: make it quick flashy shiny and eye catching(you can do it i know you can)
Anything else you want!: nope lol

*and thats pretty much it thanks in advance shiny again (also can you recommend me to one of your latest threads i can't really rep you in 75% of them :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

good luck on the service your going good :Smile: 
keep it up
:wave:

----------


## Shinyshoes

Yeah I can definitely whip up that banner, + that other sig I need to do. Sorry I'm currently working on alot, so it might take a while. Expect results probably by the end of the weekend. (You can't find a reppable' post? Just find one of my posts, in a repable section and rep that. It doesn't even have to be MY thread. I also have some ME's.)

----------


## Syplex23

oh okay then take your time :Wink:  im still in the process of developing my server and i don't even have a site yet just thought i would get the problem of a banner out of the way :Stick Out Tongue:  (okay i found one of your posts thats reppable lol at last..) 
= / i have to spread...
also good luck if you get contributer rank 8 more rep (correct me if im wrong lol)

----------


## Shinyshoes

ahh alright venom. Yep 8 more rep til contributer  :Smile: . 

@ZomgHealsFtw - That's a tough render man!! It's extremely tough...I'm gonna try it, but just don't expect the greatest signature ever. ACTUALLY. Can you find me another render? Or Can I find you one...cause that one is WAY too light, there will be almost no detail/depth in the signature,

----------


## Syplex23

wow so if you hit 80 rep its conrtib rank never knew that lol (i dunno the ranks here :Embarrassment: )

----------


## HolyBeast

Actually ya go ahead, i just need it to be a female anime character with wings please.

----------


## Volcano

*Hi Shinyshoes! Finally i can use your Signature! And i love it! Now i just need a new avatar so here it comes:*

*Border: Yea, but something special, you know how special i am. 
Picture/Render: Nightwish Gallery - Wallpapers/Marco by Carol Maximo
Text or Initial: Marco/M/NW One of them.
Animated Yes/No? Yes please. some flashlight or maybe a node so in intials its M and then it turns into a Node? 
Style: Eh?*

----------


## Shinyshoes

Gotcha Volcano, but hey what are you exactly talking about when you say "Node". Just clear that up for me please  :Smile: .

----------


## riizu

Thanks for the awesome sig Shiny, though theres one prob. You misspelled my name. Its Riizu not Rizzu. If you could change it, much appreciated. and +rep for you now. (change it, another +1 rep)

----------


## Shinyshoes

Sorry man I'll fix that real quick and get it uploaded, btw you can't rep me in the graphics section. But you can rep me from any other thread outside there. If you need help visit the original post, there should be a link to a guide there 

 :Smile: 

-shiny

----------


## Syplex23

okay my site and forums are ready now all i need now is a banner  :Wink:

----------


## Shinyshoes

Hehe sorry venom, I'll get to it, I just have alot of requests lately (with nothing in return yet  :Frown:  sadly.) Give me the link to your site, I'll check out your server  :Big Grin: . 

-shiny

----------


## Syplex23

not yet its a surprise  :Wink:

----------


## Shinyshoes

Haha alright.

----------


## Shinyshoes

Re uploaded Riizu here ya go.



paste the [ I M G ] Code into the text looking box in "Edit Signature" to get the best appearance.

----------


## Syplex23

> Re uploaded Riizu here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> paste the [ I M G ] Code into the text looking box in "Edit Signature" to get the best appearance.


how did you do that splattering on riizu's sig? looks awesome

----------


## Shinyshoes

It's a smudge brush, with mutiple copies of the render, the brush has certain scattering settings that I use. I play around with that quite a bit, if I think the render is realistic/clear enough  :Smile: .

----------


## Syplex23

kool i wish i had that brush i wanna do that lol :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## riizu

> Re uploaded Riizu here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> paste the [ I M G ] Code into the text looking box in "Edit Signature" to get the best appearance.


Thanks. Now just the avatar and were good. xD

----------


## Volcano

*You Know Shiny, a song Node..note, whatever its called.*

----------


## Shinyshoes

Btw rizzu I made you an avatar, just check back a few pages. Unless you want a new one.

----------


## Shinyshoes

Sorry guys, I'm really busy atm. expect results by tommorow, or maybe Wednesday!  :Smile:  please be patient.

----------


## Syplex23

no problem shiny im still figuring out how to make my server live without hamachi its annoying me alot.... lol just inform me when ur done its not too much of a worry take your time.... :Sylvia:

----------


## Shinyshoes

I am terribly sorry for lack of work lately. Unlike many of the artists on here, I am completely swamped with school! (Ap classes ect.) I'll be back to get all these requests by next week or so. I need time to make up a two week absence, in which I have a ton of work!

Thankyou for your time and Patience. 

-shiny

----------


## Volcano

*next.... week.. *sigh**

----------


## Shinyshoes

I said thanks for your patience. It's an avatar for petes sakes, I think you can live  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Please be respectful.

----------


## HolyBeast

naa just forget it, you dont need the rep anyways

----------


## Shinyshoes

> naa just forget it, you dont need the rep anyways


Hm? Sorry did I offend you with my post? :S I didn't try to...I love doing your requests...I Guess I should explain myself. 

I have been quite sick recently (pnuemonia and the flu twice within this year.) and have missed significant amounts of school. (2 1/2 weeks.) I really need this weekend and the rest of the week to figure out everything. I can't stress enough how sorry I am. (btw zomg, I almost finished your sig, it's like 75% done, haven't had time to finish it!)

----------


## Shinyshoes

I would also like to post, going out to any member that reads this - an apology for recent behavior. I'm for the most part an easy going fun guy. But under the certain circumstances I am very...stressed which equals = flames, sharpness, control freakness ect.  :Smile:  my sincere apologies to all.

----------


## Syplex23

thats absolutely no prob calm down and take a break lol

----------


## Shinyshoes

*All services postponed until further notice. I will get these requests. 

(btw who the hell is rating my thread...3.0? cmon! :P ) 
*

----------


## CarlosJ

> *All services postponed until further notice. I will get these requests. 
> 
> (btw who the hell is rating my thread...3.0? cmon! :P ) 
> *



lol thats an imrpovement, it was 2.0 a couple of days ago :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shinyshoes

SERVICE REOPENED! It's Spring break and I finally have time. Request away  :Wink:

----------


## Volcano

*"I want my Avatar! Give me my Avatar! xD"*

----------


## Syplex23

forget the banner shiny i can't find a stable core also its been ages and i've already made my own :biggthumpup:

----------


## Shinyshoes

Lol I'll get the avatar as soon as possible volcano. hehe venom - it's funny alot of people got into this stuff after me and a few other people started to do it all, it's great to see alot of you make your own stuff now  :Smile:  

Lf more requests lawl

----------


## .Cyong

Shiny, just wonderin, which PS do you use? lol

----------


## Shinyshoes

CS3 Extended. Why? :P

----------


## .Cyong

just wondering lol, because in my graphics design class we have the CS3 Masters Collection, I dont like CS3 very much lol. I use CS2  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shinyshoes

I started with CS3 I <3 it's easy once you get used to it.

----------


## .Cyong

lol, yeah im getting used to it a LITTLE, but i think im going to stay with CS2 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Volcano

*Still waiting Shiny =P*

----------


## dnz9r

Very nice. I do alot of gfx work aswell, like your style. +rep

----------


## sobieski

Render: Priest in Tier 6 set
Text:SobieskI, Model Editor
Border: Chose
Color Scheme: light colours like the set itself
Animation Yes/No: yes
Overall Style:Holy-ish
Anything else you want!:Glowing "Just Bring It"
(Avatar)
Border:u choose
Picture/Render:Sobieski Sign like my avatar pic
Text or Initial:Sobieski (small-ish)
Animated Yes/No:No
Style: u choose

----------


## Shinyshoes

> Render: Priest in Tier 6 set
> Text:SobieskI, Model Editor
> Border: Chose
> Color Scheme: light colours like the set itself
> Animation Yes/No: yes
> Overall Style:Holy-ish
> Anything else you want!:Glowing "Just Bring It"
> (Avatar)
> Border:u choose
> ...



Gotcha  :Smile: , I'll get on these requests in a few hours. It's pretty earlier where I live, so I've got to eat and take a walk ect. Be back guys!  :Smile:

----------


## Volcano

*Ok mate, because at me its 22:40 =S*

----------


## Shinyshoes

Sobeski, I think you meant tier 5 priest set, like this: 

http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20...t_Bloodelf.jpg


not tier 6 which is black/blue correct?

----------


## Antix

*Render:* Tier 6 UD Rogue if possible - if not then abstract red/black pl0x!
*Text:* "Antix"
*Border:* Up to you - maybe normal 2px overlay?
*Color Scheme:* Red & Black to match rogue t6
*Animation Yes/No?* Up to you, whatever floats your boat ^^
*Overall Style:* Grunge ? Something that goes well if possible.
*Anything else you want!:* N/A

(Avatar)
*Border:* Same as above
*Picture/Render:* Matching the sig
*Text or Initial:* Antix or just A to match the sig
*Animated Yes/No?* Again, up to you ^^
*Style:*  Similar to sig.

Thanks so much in advance - +Rep when it's done! ^^

----------


## .Cyong

> *Must Have at Least 10 Reputation to request.*



Antix, You didnt see?

----------


## Shinyshoes

> *Render:* Tier 6 UD Rogue if possible - if not then abstract red/black pl0x!
> *Text:* "Antix"
> *Border:* Up to you - maybe normal 2px overlay?
> *Color Scheme:* Red & Black to match rogue t6
> *Animation Yes/No?* Up to you, whatever floats your boat ^^
> *Overall Style:* Grunge ? Something that goes well if possible.
> *Anything else you want!:* N/A
> 
> (Avatar)
> ...



Yes, please read the requirements. Plus you can't even use the sig until you get out of leecher :S srry m8

----------


## Antix

Aw - sorry, I just re-read the requirements. Maybe when I get out of leecher status then, sorry for wasting your time :<

----------


## .Cyong

*(Avatar)
Border:* like the first avatar example u have*
Picture/Render:* http://i25.tinypic.com/29ygxuf.png*
Text or Initial:* F*
Animated Yes/No?:* nope
* Style:* like the first avatar example u have

im not good at avatars  :Frown:

----------


## sobieski

shiny r u going 2 make mine?
if u do it fine ill rep ya, and i aint leecher as u can see

----------


## Shinyshoes

Yep, here ya go. This was a tough request, I had to render the priest myself (which is tough), and getting it looking good took time. Hope you like it  :Smile:  




avatar:

----------


## .Cyong

what about me shiny? :P

----------


## Shinyshoes

Theres your avatar fiddyx  :Smile:

----------


## .Cyong

thats sick! +rep

i suck at avatars lolz

----------


## sobieski

Omgwftzomgpwnuberawesome!!!!!!
In****incredible Man!!!!! I Stared At It For Like 2 Min!!!

----------


## Shinyshoes

> Omgwftzomgpwnuberawesome!!!!!!
> In****incredible Man!!!!! I Stared At It For Like 2 Min!!!


Wow, glad you liked it man  :Big Grin: .

(P.s. Volcano, don't get mad at me! Your avatar will come! Probly tday)

----------


## Gospel

*Border:* Yes please, idk kind ofl like your signature but the hand of your mage.*
Picture/Render: The Helm only* Merciless Gladiator's Mooncloth Hood - Screenshots - World of Warcraft*
Text or Initial:* Initial-G*
Animated Yes/No?:* nope
* Style:* like the first avatar example u have

----------


## Sylex

I would love it if you could copy the one of cloud that you made, and copy it but replace cloud with http://z.about.com/d/manga/1/0/M/-/-...e_gallery2.jpg the two guys on the right.. the brown haired dude and his demon.. same color and size and everything.. no animation though please and thankyou

EDIT: and add in the thing that says deathnote at the bottom

----------


## Volcano

*WHAT ABOUT ME!?*

----------


## Shinyshoes

alright here ya go nebels. This was sort of tough since I had to re-do the entire thing from scratch since cloud was too inbred into the sig (you wouldn't probably understand - PS stuff.) So I redid it almost exactly as I did before with some minor tweaks, mainly because the render you gave me was animation, not 3-d.  :Smile:  



Sorry if this isn't what your looking for. I don't consider it my best work eheh. But hey if it's fine then that's awesome. 

-shiny

----------


## Ketty

(Signature)
Render:my avatar(ImageShack - Hosting :: image2ac5.jpg)
Text: my forum name?  :Big Grin: 
Border: you choose
Color Scheme:green and red
Animation Yes/No? you choose
Overall Style: it's ok so long it looks good  :Big Grin: 
Anything else you want!:nothing more

----------


## Heftydogg

> *WHAT ABOUT ME!?*


lol it's been like 3 weeks.

----------


## Shinyshoes

Yeah that's my bad. When I get to it, it'll be extra special. I'll guarantee that.

----------


## Shinyshoes

Here ya go skaya. 



Please tell me if you want any changes ECT.

----------


## Lich King

Signature:

Render: A dark dragon
Text: TheBetrayer
Border: Nah
Color Scheme: Dark (like purple, black, dark blue)
Animation Yes/No? Yes please
Overall Style: Sinister

Avatar:

Border: No
Picture/Render: Same as sig
Text or Initial: TheBetrayer or TB
Animated Yes/No? Yes
Style: Like the sig

----------


## Ketty

i love it! thanks!  to you

----------


## Volcano

*I hope so Shiny, and yea its about 3 weeks ago i asked. lol?*

----------


## Shinyshoes

I'm still finishing your avatar betrayer, But here is your sig. I'm not sure if this is exactly what you wanted, you were kind of my guinea pig on this one - I was trying a new style, hope you like it (Note: I realized you wanted it animated after I made it, so I will be uploading an animated sig soon if you would like  :Smile:  )

----------


## george95

Hi i want 2 banners:

1.
Sizes: 954x210 pixel
Text: ZeTT WoW
Design: World of Warcraft pictures..Blood elves , trools , draenei...

2.
Sizes: 468x60 pixel
Text: ZeTT WoW , LvL Cap 254 , Custom Instaces , Custom Mall , Custom
items , Crazy pvp , Enjoy!!
Design: World of Warcraft pictures..Blood elves , trools , draenei...

Rewards:
+Rep And a big ThX !

----------


## Neth'zul

*Border: No border
Picture/Render: You can choose, prefer a lich
Text or Initial: The Lich....Professional Scammer
Animated Yes
Style: Like my signature.
*

----------


## Lich King

Thanks Shiny, I don't mind you testing new styles on me.  :Smile:  And and animated sig would be great. +Rep

----------


## Shinyshoes

> Hi i want 2 banners:
> 
> 1.
> Sizes: 954x210 pixel
> Text: ZeTT WoW
> Design: World of Warcraft pictures..Blood elves , trools , draenei...
> 
> 2.
> Sizes: 468x60 pixel
> ...


Sorry mate, Rep requirements = 10. (sadface) And betrayer did you like the sig I made you above? Or do you want a new one...Cause I was just gonna animate the one I made somehow.

----------


## Deep

Very nice work!!

----------


## Lich King

I actually like the one you made above. Could you just animate that one?

----------


## Shinyshoes

> I actually like the one you made above. Could you just animate that one?


Yeah of course, that was my original plan.

Oh and thanks Deep!

----------


## Lich King

> Yeah of course, that was my original plan.
> 
> Oh and thanks Deep!


Sweet, can't wait for sig/avatar  :Smile:

----------


## x[JoJo]x

TEMPLATE!: 
(Signature)
Render: World of Warcraft News, Trailers, Screenshots, Previews, Reviews, Guides -- World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade Vault
Text: Murlocs - Taking over Azeroth 1 Beach at a Time
Border: nothing special
Color Scheme: Yellow / light Blue
Animation Yes/No? No
Overall Style: Murlocs, maybe a background with a WoW beach
Anything else you want!: My name some where

(Avatar)
Border: like this one ()
Picture/Render: http://imagecache2.allposters.com/im...ce-Posters.jpg
Text or Initial: JoJo
Animated Yes/No? no
Style: Evil Clown


kthxbai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shinyshoes

Animated and all. ugh now on to avatars (I dont like them, they are so small! but it will come dont worry.) 

Hope you like it  :Smile:

----------


## Lich King

OMG! That rocks dude! +Rep (I gotta spread though)

----------


## Neth'zul

Mine ready yet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shinyshoes

> Mine ready yet


I'm gonna finish all avatars later on tonight. Just check back in a few hours, maybe round 8 o' clock I have to go for now. (It might say I'm online...its because I leave the window open)

----------


## Volcano

*Ok.. mate..*

----------


## Heftydogg

> Gotcha Volcano, but hey what are you exactly talking about when you say "Node". Just clear that up for me please .


 


> Sorry guys, I'm really busy atm. expect results by tommorow, or maybe Wednesday!  please be patient.


 


> I am terribly sorry for lack of work lately. Unlike many of the artists on here, I am completely swamped with school! (Ap classes ect.) I'll be back to get all these requests by next week or so. I need time to make up a two week absence, in which I have a ton of work!
> 
> Thankyou for your time and Patience. 
> 
> -shiny


 


> *All services postponed until further notice. I will get these requests. 
> 
> (btw who the hell is rating my thread...3.0? cmon! :P ) 
> *


 


> SERVICE REOPENED! It's Spring break and I finally have time. Request away


 


> Lol I'll get the avatar as soon as possible volcano. hehe venom - it's funny alot of people got into this stuff after me and a few other people started to do it all, it's great to see alot of you make your own stuff now  
> 
> Lf more requests lawl


 


> Gotcha , I'll get on these requests in a few hours. It's pretty earlier where I live, so I've got to eat and take a walk ect. Be back guys!


 


> Wow, glad you liked it man .
> 
> (P.s. Volcano, don't get mad at me! Your avatar will come! Probly tday)


 


> Yeah that's my bad. When I get to it, it'll be extra special. I'll guarantee that.





> I'm gonna finish all avatars later on tonight. Just check back in a few hours, maybe round 8 o' clock I have to go for now. (It might say I'm online...its because I leave the window open)


r..o..f..l.. *hug* Volcano. I feel sorry for you. 10+ requests have snuck in between your avatar request 3 weeks ago.

----------


## Shinyshoes

uhm...That's just a bit freaky that you went to all that trouble man! The reason I didn't do his request was because first I was confused, then I was sick, then I have tons of homework, plus I know volcano is a talented photoshopper, and also one of my friends so I thought he could wait while I did some other ones. Just to clear that up. I don't think volcano hates me >< I <3 volcano, I just am overburdened with a lot of irl stuff. Please give me a break :S.


EDit: Also please all who request - be aware and respectful of my schedule, I give this service for free, I can't be as efficent as a buisness is, although I wish I could be. I have alot of schoolwork, and real life situations to deal with. (Sports, outside activites)  :Smile:

----------


## Heftydogg

> uhm...That's just a bit freaky that you went to all that trouble man! The reason I didn't do his request was because first I was confused, then I was sick, then I have tons of homework, plus I know volcano is a talented photoshopper, and also one of my friends so I thought he could wait while I did some other ones. Just to clear that up. I don't think volcano hates me >< I <3 volcano, I just am overburdened with a lot of irl stuff. Please give me a break :S.
> 
> 
> EDit: Also please all who request - be aware and respectful of my schedule, I give this service for free, I can't be as efficent as a buisness is, although I wish I could be. I have alot of schoolwork, and real life situations to deal with. (Sports, outside activites)


Chill, I was just surprised that you can pump out sig requests within a day of recieving them and make banners for people's sites and sigs and avatars for requests that weren't even in your thread; and still not have the time to do an avatar that would take like 30 minutes (I'm guessing). Cool if he's your friend and all, just I see Volcano post after all your "I'll get stuff done by ________" posts and he's always like "what about me".

And ya he's talented, but if he made a request in your shop, especially if he's your friend, you'd assume he'd have some level of respect for you and your work. Just didn't expect to see the request neglected 30,240 minutes (3 weeks, but big numbers are more dramatic).

----------


## Shinyshoes

Ah, I wasn't freaked lol 

but (Sadface) 

Truth is. I hate avatars really, they are so small. The reason I always avoid them is they seem to me to be an after thought  :Frown:  There is no real creativity, you can't do much in a 80x80 px. But alas I'll get to them as soon as possible (this means when I actually can - this isn't asap like in an hour)

----------


## Volcano

*Np mate, i know you have some few hard times alittle back, and yea its along ago but i know it will get damn nice.*

----------


## BrightChild

so, i hear ur a girl. a hot one. n00dz pl0x.

----------


## Volcano

*Moi? If you want me to be a girl? Im a lama!*

----------


## Shinyshoes

> so, i hear ur a girl. a hot one. n00dz pl0x.


lawl. Nice bright child, NO I AM MALE...dammit my friggin one on my keyboard is broken, there should be an exclamation point.

----------


## Volcano

*HAHA! LMAO!* 

*Btw Shiny, you've seen my new sig? What ya think?*

----------


## saro10

(Signature)
Render:Blizzard Fan Art Program
Text:Saro 
Border:any
Color Scheme:red/white/orange
Animation Yes/No? no
Overall Style:tribal
Anything else you want!:

----------


## Manisher

*(Signature**)*
*Render: this pic: http://tn3-2.deviantart.com/fs12/300..._by_Pallid.jpg*
*Text: Manisher. (smaller text) The chosen hookage*
*Border: yes*
*Color Scheme: as on the picture: doesnt care*
*Animation Yes/No? yes*
*Overall Style:erh..? what that*
*Anything else you want!: nah*
*(Avatar)*
*Border:Yes*
*Picture/Render: http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...sxn/Sasuke.jpg*
*Text or Initial: War*
*Animated Yes/No? yes please*
*Style: dunno what it means.*
*if i posted 2times then i want this one*

----------


## Piersd

> (Signature)
> Render:Blizzard Fan Art Program
> Text:Saro 
> Border:any
> Color Scheme:red/white/orange
> Animation Yes/No? no
> Overall Style:tribal
> Anything else you want!:





> *(Signature**)*
> *Render: this pic: http://tn3-2.deviantart.com/fs12/300..._by_Pallid.jpg*
> *Text: Manisher. (smaller text) The chosen hookage*
> *Border: yes*
> *Color Scheme: as on the picture: doesnt care*
> *Animation Yes/No? yes*
> *Overall Style:erh..? what that*
> *Anything else you want!: nah*
> *(Avatar)*
> ...


maybe its not for me to say... so i'll use a quote  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Also, To make this service possible I must put up the rule:
> *Must Have at Least 10 Reputation to request.
> *

----------


## Shinyshoes

> maybe its not for me to say... so i'll use a quote


Nice point piersd. But I'll do the guy with 9 rep..since that's just picky if I insist 10 on each and every guy but this doesn't mean I'll break the rule for 7 or even 8...

----------


## Volcano

*Sigh, this will hurt my lang alittle, WHEN THE **** DO I GET THAT AVATAR!?*

----------


## x[JoJo]x

and when do i getz my sig / avy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lich King

Hows the progress on the avatars?

----------


## ~Jagris

*Border:WoW forums border
Picture/Render:Can I get lich king in one and then a slow gaining light and a picture of Atair (guy from assassins creed)
Text or Initial: Jagris
Animated Yes/No? Yes
Style: After Atair, have a lightning like effect, and then the words in a sick blue font that says: Jagris.

I know its a little much =D
*

----------


## WargRider

Ok, umm I dont really know hwo to do this but here goes
(I NEEED A BANNER!)
:Render, WoW Litch King Theme, anything, no link whatever seems cool to you.
:Text: IllusionWoW; Guild Wars
:Borders: Yes Please
:Flash: Yes, glwong sword or something please, but please make it a PNG, not SWF file I need this in a custom pic for friend lol.
:Comments: You awsome man and thanks, hopefully you make soon.

----------


## Volcano

*Im ****ing tired of you now Shinyshoes, its 5 weeks ago. if you ****ing cant do the avatar then just say that u suck too much you cant do it?*

----------


## Syplex23

:Frown:  volcano.... as you may have a point hes prolly already done yours and a few other sigs and he just hasn't uploaded them yet i know you want the avatar and its been about 5 weeks but your lungs are gunna hurt very much so maybe try a different service i can see shiny is inactive and he might have a reason to be inactive so just cut him some slack.... although it was 5 weeks ago so... just ask in a different service. I know why you want the avatar coz its been 5 weeks and u want it now i requested a banner from shiny but at the time he was sick.... so i managed to start photoshop and start doing tutorials and shiz. This is what i said




> forget the banner shiny i can't find a stable core also its been ages and i've already made my own :Sylvia:


so yea just try a different service or try make an avatar  :Stick Out Tongue: 

also shiny volcano has waited 5 weeks..... i think its mean  :Frown:

----------


## Piersd

> *Im ****ing tired of you now Shinyshoes, its 5 weeks ago. if you ****ing cant do the avatar then just say that u suck too much you cant do it?*


first thing, you're not paying anything, its free...
also, its just an avatar, not anything special. i think it's kinda harsh saying that shiny sucks, we don't know what could have happened to him or where he is. he might be in hospital for all we know...
why don't you just make your own?

----------


## Syplex23

rofl at your avy piersd :P

----------


## Volcano

*So what, Shiny is/was i donnu a good friend on mmowned for me. and he havent done it so im kinda angry piersd.*

----------


## BrightChild

Lol @ Volcano. No Ava for you.

----------


## Narudan

bumb
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...197/Shiny1.png

wheres shiny gone?

----------


## The Naughty

Signature

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Army of Two
Text: I'd like it in the lower left hand corner that says "Josh" and it shines kind of like a dull silver/gray that lights up at the J and shines up all the way to the H
Border: None
Color Scheme: Grayish, silver, and bronze with a look that goes kinda like the Undead mage you have that says Timilber...like have it blend in the way you did with it...not the colors  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Animation: Sure...kinda make light shine of the helmet...like a sun is setting and is being reflected off his helmet
Overall Style: Kind of worn down a little
That's it for the Sig


Avatar

Border: Like the wow one...but but a J inside the little bubble
Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Army of Two
Text or Initial: Already been said
Animated: Have the space behind him shining any color but slowly
Style: o.O?

If you can do this for me I would gladly pop out a rep cookie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Remahlól

*(Signature)
Render: Any possible Headphone stock you find which will do fine.
Text: Remah (And add somewhere "Music gets you talking"
Border: black left and right
Color Scheme: anything different from black
Animation Yes/No? No
Overall Style: Awesome style
Anything else you want!: Yes, buttrape.

*

----------

